# fly fishing lanyard



## the r.o.c. (May 26, 2012)

like i needed another hobby, but ive got interested in fly fishing.  im amazed at all the "junk" they carry.  i was at a fly shop and noticed a real fancy lanyard with clips and beads  and other do- dads.  well i came home got out a strip of leather, braided it and tied a length of paracord to one side, then using wine corks, beads, and leader swivels i made my own thing-a-ma-bob.  i put 2 retractables on it to hang clippers, and other tools. i can put some flies in the cork and not have to dig the fly box out every time.  tried it out friday morning on the chattooga  river.  it worked out really good, caught 3 trout.  no fish were harmed or killed during this trip. heres some pics. roc


----------



## jbrooker (May 26, 2012)

saved yourself a few dollars and the satisfaction of using your own job well done


----------



## tedsknives (May 26, 2012)

Very clever idea


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2012)

Looks like you bested anything you could have bought, and you get the satisfaction of personally knowing the manufacturer..


----------



## Razor Blade (May 27, 2012)

That looks good Rodney


----------



## wvdawg (May 28, 2012)

Nice work - looks like it does the job!


----------



## antintyty (Jan 4, 2013)

What's in the small leather pouch?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 5, 2013)

Made in the USA~Nice job


----------



## carver (Jan 5, 2013)

It will out last what you could buy I'm sure,congrats on the trout too Rodney!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you "harvest" those corks in between fish?
Looks functional. I prefer durafoam over cork as my old fingers have a time getting a hook out of cork. 
Don't see a quality custom trout knife dangling anywhere! 
One of my favorite rivers for big browns.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 6, 2013)

hey me head, wonder where a guy could find a Q C T K???  good idea. my sis-in-law gave me a bag of corks.  ive adder a few things since that first trial run, i beats digging in pockets .  a frind of mine asked me to make 10 of them for a fly shop somewhere in highlands.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 6, 2013)

Got a few still hanging around in the shop and always forging more. Got a particular "flavor"?


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's cool right there. Looks like it worked for you too.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 7, 2013)

Are those glasses safety rated for when you step off that hidden ledge? (never happened to me that I'll admit to). Jusmessinwidja! Nothing like watching your lunch head for the rapids while you are busy finding footing.

>>"wonder where a guy could find a Q C T K?"<< something like this? 
This type has a nice lightweight dangler pouch sheath with a spring clip for loops, button holes, and lanyards. I also make them with full handles (bit heavier with neck or belt sheath). They are all hand forged custom so no two are exactly alike and I can make them as fancy or plain as you like.


----------

